# Anyone visited Parga?



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We are planning our 4 week trip to Greece for September 2010  and we have been given lots of information from Don which has helped us to plan routes and ferries (thanks Don).

We would like to stay in Parga having visited many years ago by air and have located three sites,Parga camping,Enjoy Lichnos and Camping Valtos.

I am leaning towards the Valtos Beach site but has anyone stayed on any of these sites and which one would you recommend?

Our trip is going to be mainly coastal so if anyone has any sites they could recommend then that would be great  .

We intend to spend most of our time in the Pelopennese,taking in Finnikounda ( a must!) and heading to the Corinth (time permitting!) so any info from you seasoned Greekophiles would be appreciated1

Thanks,

Val


----------



## peejay

Hi Val;

We haven't visited Parga but I can give a little bit of general info based on 2 previous trips to Greece (mainly the Peloponnese) with the m/home and hopefully an impending one in May/June next year. Apologies if Don has already covered most of this...

Ferries - If you going via ferry from Italy - Greece then i'm sure you'll know all about 'camping on board' to save on cabin fees. This is getting more and more popular so you need to pre book well in advance to avoid dissapointment.
Anek, Superfast and Minoan are the main 'camping on board' providers.
www.anekferry.com
www.superfast.com
www.minoan.gr
Worth bearing in mind if you intend to use mainly campsites..
Superfast ferries offer 20% discount off all Harmonie Club campsites if you travel with them...
www.sunshine-camping.gr
Minoan Lines offer 15 - 20% discount off all Sunshine Club campsites if travelling with them....
www.campingclub.gr
A good agent to book your ferries is www.viamare.com We found it better to book by phone then you can check anything you're not sure of while booking.
For a good list of virtually all the Greek ferry routes and info, have a good look here....
http://www.ferries.gr/

Maps - A good map imo is essential but some can be a bit innacurate, we found that the Greek 'Road Editions' ones were about the best and quite detailed at 1:250,000. There is a separate one for the Peloponnese (Map no5) and several more for the mainland (Map No3 & 4).
One good source is Stanfords..
http://www.stanfords.co.uk/stock/greece-road-editions-250k-road-maps/
But do shop around.

Books - Lonely Planet Greece and Rough Guide to Greece are excellent research books, Lonely Planet has more campsite info if you only plan to get one. These are stacked full of handy info but not many photo's.
For a good book more oriented towards photo's then try D&K Eyewitness guide to Greece.

There are lots of camping websites on the net but the 'official' website for campsites in Greece (and lots of handy general info) is 
http://www.panhellenic-camping-union.gr/info.htm
You also used to be able to get a handy booklet 'Camping in Greece' from the Greek tourist office in London which lists all 'official' campsites, you'll need to ring them to see if they still publish this.

Wildcamping - You'll see lots of 'Wilcamping Forbidden' signs and comments as you research but if you use common sense, are discreet and don't stay more than a few days at the most then you should have no problems.

There are quite a few stoppover entries for Greece in the MHF database, do have a good look..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Country=Greece

Members 'hmh', 'PATSY4' and 'jacsprat' have recently visited Greece, i'm sure they will be able to give lots more info when they see this post..

...and of course don't forget to have a look back through the Greece touring forum that you are in at the moment  theres loads of info there.

Give me a shout if you need anymore info and I'll help if I can.

Pete


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks Pete,
I did invest in the road editions map,having visited Greece (by air) on several occasions I do not want to get stuck up a donkey track especially with our mates following in a 28ft Motorhome 8O !

We are really looking forwards to our trip,we know the Pelopennese a little as we have visited parts of it and I do not know how much we will fit in during a month.

I shall be interested to know where you visit next year and if you can pass on any must do places.

We have done the classical Greek sites in that neck of the woods and our friends want to do a beach type holiday so that is fine by us.

Thanks for the info Pete and keep us posted on your trip next year!

Cheers,

Val


----------



## tonyt

If you fancy a day out from Parga, the ferry across to Paxos is a pleasant ride as long as the sea is calm.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Cheers Tony,never visited Paxos so we may give it a whirl  .

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Cheers Tony,never visited Paxos so we may give it a whirl  .

Val


----------



## peejay

MaxandPaddy said:


> I shall be interested to know where you visit next year and if you can pass on any must do places.


We have just over 6 weeks and are torn between 2 options...

1. Across northern Greece and into Turkey.

2. Lefkada and then down around the Peloponnese again.

I'm not sure 6 weeks is going to be enough to do justice to option 1 but no cast iron decisions made yet.

Keep in touch, any info shared either way as and when would be good 

Pete


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Pete,
I really fancy taking in Lefkada,we had a great holiday there many years ago and stayed in Nidri,you can hire a boat and go out and have a trip around the Onnasis Island Scorpios and there are lots of little bays you can stop off at and have the beach all to yourself!

I know we are going to call in at Parga first and then wander down to the Pelopennese but we only have 4 weeks and,like you,I do not know if we will have enough time to fit it all in!

I want to stay in Fininkounda and Stoupa and hopefully somewhere around the Corinth but we may not fit it all in.

I am trying to work out a coastal route taking in great beaches and interesting villages so when we finally agree on a proposed route then I will let you know.

I am aware some of the villages turn into very narrow roads with balconies hanging out and tractors parked along the village street so I guess our trip will be interesting in parts 8O !

Going back to Lefkada,we really enjoyed it and I am sure you would too.

Val


----------



## peejay

Val;

I only found out about Lefkada by accident and wasn't going to bother until I realised there was a road bridge across to the island. Some of the beaches there look stunning  

While you're down Finikounda way have a look around Methoni, great little town with an amazing fortress that juts into the sea.

I know what you mean about low balconies, several times Judy has had to get out to see me through or we had to reverse back if we didn't fit. All part of the fun.

Good luck with the route.

I think I'll just pack in work and go - now! :lol: 

Pete


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hey that would be fantastic to upsticks and go now Pete,as sky is very dark and cloudy here in Yorkshire!

Lefkada was the first place we discovered that they serve the local village wine in large metal jugs and we never looked back :lol: !

Have you visited Stoupa?

That is a lovely village and I remember a campsite on the road as you approached Stoupa which is easy walking distance from the tavernas and bang opposite a beach  !

Well we will have to make do with 2 weeks in Cornwall for now,we are off tomorrow so pray for more sunshine and we can pretend we are in Greece!

Val


----------



## peejay

I think we drove through Stoupa but didn't stay there, i think it might have been one those places with low balconies if memory serves correct. Isn't that where Zorba the Greek did his stuff on the beach?

Have a great time in Cornwall.

Pete


----------



## MaxandPaddy

No,I think Zorba did his thing in Kokkino Horio in Crete!
Another place to put on your list of places to visit  ,

Val


----------

